# Symphony kidded Day 155--pics added pg 1



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

Okay here is day 150

























And here is today day 152. Is she getting any closer? What do you think?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 152*

She looks like her udder is fuller and that the babies have dropped a bit. How are her ligs feeling? Is there anyway that the dates might be a smidgin off??

Good luck!


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Symphony Day 152*

It's possible, I was going by the date I thought she should be in heat and the fact the the bucks owner told me the same day also by what she saw with the buck.

But she did stay for 6 weeks, so it could be later.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 152*

Her udder looks like she may have a little to go - but she is getting closer


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 152*

remember they can go up to 155 or even a little later. I say in the next day or so.

Have you checked for ligaments? rub your hand down her spine. When you reach where her back ends and it slopes down you will feel two rod type things and these are teh ligaments. They head towards the tail in an V pattern. When they are loose and then gone you can push your fingers DOWN so far and it all feels like mush. Their tail will also feel like it isn't attached anymore.

I hope that helps some


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 152*

Don't you hate waiting and guessing when they'll go? I'm in the same boat. Good luck! Looks like she's got a litter in there!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 152*

any kiddos yet?


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Symphony Day 152*

Nope...udder is fuller today than yesterday....not good with checking the ligaments yet...never really tried before since I haven't had one wait this long before


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Symphony Day 152*

Finally something is happening!!!!!

I mucus plug is now there and she has been calling to me all afternoon and evening.

Good timing too, I took a personal day tomorrow for my daughters preschool graduation which will only take a half an hour, so if I am up all night, no big deal, or if it takes langer, I will be here most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 152*

Have you checked her ligaments? I've had loads of does who act different a few days before kidding and quite a few lose mucus plugs weeks before kidding. What kind of discharge do you see?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Symphony Day 152*

well I hope she goes soon for you! today obviously would be wonderful but keep that hush hush :wink:


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Symphony Day 152*

Okay she ended up having triplets.

She wasn't making much progress at 1:30 am so I called a friend she tried helping over the phone, but all I could do was feel an "ear" behind the currant bubble.

So she came over and figured that it was a tail, not an ear and she couldn't get the legs out at all. So I called the vet assuming a c-section.

We got to the vet and the vet kept trying and trying to get the babies out I thought for sure they were going to be dead. I bet it was 2:45 by the time the vet got to the clinic and 3:30 before he got all three out. Anyway it was a difficult delivery for all three. The first girl was 2 lb 12 oz and breech, the boy was 3 lb 4 oz and breech, and the other girl was 2 lb 4 oz and forward, but her head was flopped back and hard to get forward.

Anyway, I first thought the last girl wasn't eating, but I finally decided to give her and me a break and when I went out this morning she was eating fine from mom, as are the other two.

So no c-section, YEAH, but mom is very swollen on banamine and penicillin.

I will get pictures later today. Now the girls and I need to think of names.

Looks like Tori will be coming along sometime (today hopefully) soon also. YEAH.


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Symphony kidded 155 pics added*

Girl #1 2lb 12oz









Boy 3lb 4oz









Girls #2 2lb 12oz









I will need to get better pics later. I now need to get the girls ready and off to school.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Symphony kidded 155 pics added*

oh my! I am so happy they are all alive and doing well. Good girl Symphony.

That sounds very tramatic. Did the vet push the kids back inside and then pull them out??

Congrats on the new little bundles of joy :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Symphony kidded 155 pics added*

Congratulations on healthy triplets!!! I love pygmy babies..so short and chubby and just too cute!! Good odds too :girl: :girl: :boy: :stars:

Hope they all thrive and Symphony continues to heal, just because she had difficulties this time doesn't neccessarily mean she will again. So glad you had a vet that could help you and her that early in the morning too!


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Symphony kidded 155 pics added*



StaceyRoop said:


> That sounds very tramatic. Did the vet push the kids back inside and then pull them out??


I'm not sure what all he did in there. My hand had to be most of the way in just to feel the tail. He did say that he had to use two fingers to get the back legs out first instead of the butt and that was the hard part. He worked on that what seemed like forever on the first one. Seemed to go a bit faster on the second. The third he ended up tieing some tan gauze-like stuff around her two front legs to help pull her out.

Liz's Quote--"Hope they all thrive and Symphony continues to heal, just because she had difficulties this time doesn't neccessarily mean she will again. So glad you had a vet that could help you and her that early in the morning too!"

This was actually her fourth kidding. Before I owned her she had triplets, twins and twins just fine. Not sure why these were so twisted around and positioned funny. I'm not sure how old is too old to breed a Pygmy, but I bought her with a free breeding and she just turned 6 this spring. I'm not sure that I would breed her again given her age and that I have enough younger ones to choose from and I don't plan on breeding 5 in one year again. 2-3 is plenty for me. I started with 10 goats in January and I now have 19 with one more still to kid. I have to decide which ones to sell here soon.

Actually the vet office is about 10 min from my house and they always have 1 or 2 vets on call. They can be reached at any time...although it will cost me more, but not as much as a c-section.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

It is so wonderful that you were able to get the babies out without a c-section! Congratulations! They're all beautiful babies and its so great to hear they're all doing so well! Congrats!!! :girl: :boy: :girl:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Way to go Symphony :leap: :clap: :stars: :wahoo: They are so very cute! Suellen


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh wow, you have a great vet! What a terrible ordeal! So glad she didn't need a c-section, I hear the does don't do well after. Beautiful babies though! Congrats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I second what Di said. You have a wonderful vet and a great friend also :clap: :dance: . Congratulations. It is nice to see that Vets are not always about a C Section just because. I am so happy it is a good outcome. Now lets just keep praying for a healthy recovery and those baby's grow bigger and stronger daily.
WOW. I do not know what I would do with such small babies.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! They are beautiful, that is great your vet did it without a c-section. :thumbup:


----------

